# farben nicht anwählbar



## tantebootsy (4. Dezember 2003)

hi,
seit ich das letzte mal eine farbe zum speichern in den farbinspektor (oder wie der heißt) reingezogen habe kann ich nun keine meiner farben mehr anklicken.
ich kann sie schon anklicken, d.h. markieren, sie werden aber sofort wieder abmarkiert, als seien sie gesperrt..
ich kann zwar neue reinziehen, komme dann aber nicht mehr an sie ran.. very strange, wisst ihr woran das liegen könnte?
version ist fh 9, schulversion

danke schoma für die hilfe,
tb


----------



## tantebootsy (4. Dezember 2003)

okay, endlich von selbst geklärt.. (war natürlilch was völlig triviales..)
in füllungs-palette war einfach nur "kachel" eingestellt, klar dass dann nichts geht!
gott, und wegen sowas ist man 3h blockiert!     
bis denne,


----------

